# Any more news on the new Tosin ibanez model?



## stinkoman (Sep 9, 2016)

Any more information on when his new ibanez might come out? There was a picture of Tosin on the guitar center site holding it , though that really means nothing. it seems like most the information from November and December. https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=O46v33hpx4Q


----------



## xwmucradiox (Sep 9, 2016)

If its going to come out it will almost assuredly be a winter NAMM release.


----------



## Ericjutsu (Sep 9, 2016)

anyone know what the scale length goes up to? Is it still 27?


----------



## HeHasTheJazzHands (Sep 9, 2016)

Ericjutsu said:


> anyone know what the scale length goes up to? Is it still 27?



I don't remember exactly, but I think it was 25.5(ish) - 27.


----------



## takotakumi (Sep 9, 2016)

Ericjutsu said:


> anyone know what the scale length goes up to? Is it still 27?



I was able to try his on the AIMM open house the other day. He said the black prototype was 25.5-27.2(or 27.3)". He said he was sure that that one was not a 27" but something slightly longer and couldn't remember the exact same length. However, I think the new one of the final prototype is going to be 25.5-27" but not 100% sure...


----------



## odibrom (Sep 10, 2016)

They, Tosin and Ibanez, might also be waiting for his new Seymour Duncan Signature Pickups...


----------



## Hollowway (Sep 10, 2016)

So what do we expect this to be priced? I'm guessing it will be like the TAM100. But, the TAM had fancy woods and paint, so they could scale it back for the TAM10. But I'm not sure what scaling back this beast would have, other than country of manufacture, for an affordable version.


----------



## exo (Sep 10, 2016)

Hollowway said:


> So what do we expect this to be priced? I'm guessing it will be like the TAM100. But, the TAM had fancy woods and paint, so they could scale it back for the TAM10. But I'm not sure what scaling back this beast would have, other than country of manufacture, for an affordable version.



I'd agree.

Even if your starting point is producing in the same factory with the same grade woods as a bog standard RG8 at $400, this has significant cost added in comparison. The split gloss/matte paint job alone probably pushes "start price" up to the RG8FM ballpark, and the you toss R&D/prototyping costs, the different hardware, the fanned frets, and what will in reality be a fairly limited production run in comparison to other Ibanez products, and I can't see this being any LOWER price than a TAM10.


----------



## cip 123 (Sep 11, 2016)

Hollowway said:


> So what do we expect this to be priced? I'm guessing it will be like the TAM100. But, the TAM had fancy woods and paint, so they could scale it back for the TAM10. But I'm not sure what scaling back this beast would have, other than country of manufacture, for an affordable version.



The black one will be made in Indonesia probably. Basswood, maple, rosewood. Only new thing is the shape really.

They have monorail bridges (have had for years) and they have fan frets already, I doubt they would change it from the standard scale length(s) for the lower end version. 

It will be premium or standard and priced far too high probably around £900-1000 because it's "So innovative".

Total speculation though, I dislike Ibanez's business model where they make you pay far too much for standard models, even more for premium which has features most other manufacturers already do on their lower end guitars. Which is why I'm of the opinion the Basic Black one will be the cheaper indo made one.


----------



## J_Mac (Sep 25, 2016)

Tosin just posted this NGD vid of the revised prototype. I think it's ace.


----------



## Hollowway (Sep 25, 2016)

The back is sexier than the front! The only thing I really, really don't like about it is the headstock. They totally phoned it in on that. I think that radical of a guitar design at least deserves some modification to the standard HS.


----------



## Lemons (Sep 25, 2016)

I hate to admit it but I definitely didn't like this model on its announcement, but goddammit it's really grown on me.


----------



## stinkoman (Sep 25, 2016)

Hollowway said:


> The back is sexier than the front! The only thing I really, really don't like about it is the headstock. They totally phoned it in on that. I think that radical of a guitar design at least deserves some modification to the standard HS.



I agree with the head stock. I like others think should have went headless. I'm also the only person that also think a reverse inline would be cool.

I thought I read somewhere besides being narrower spacing it has a new neck Shape than your standard ibanez likes its asymmetrical?


----------



## lewis (Sep 27, 2016)

I would be all over this if it was sensibly priced as really it should be at like £650 etc. But £800 onwards is just a rip off in my opinion.


----------



## Hollowway (Sep 27, 2016)

stinkoman said:


> I agree with the head stock. I like others think should have went headless. I'm also the only person that also think a reverse inline would be cool.
> 
> I thought I read somewhere besides being narrower spacing it has a new neck Shape than your standard ibanez likes its asymmetrical?



Narrower spacing? I can't deal with that. I've tried, and if it isn't standard spacing it just trips me up too much.


----------



## Ericjutsu (Sep 27, 2016)

I really wish it went beyond 27 inches. I'd be all over it if it was.


----------



## Lemons (Sep 28, 2016)

lewis said:


> I would be all over this if it was sensibly priced as really it should be at like £650 etc. But £800 onwards is just a rip off in my opinion.



There's absolutely O% chance of that, these things will likely be made in the Ibanez prestige factory. After Shipping, Dealer markups and tax it'll be no where near that cheap.


----------



## Edika (Sep 28, 2016)

I can't really tell by the video but is that a really dark rosewood fretboard or ebony? In any case it looks better than the first prototype and, as Lemons stated, it is also growing on me. Unfortunately with a non existent budget for gear and no use for a 8 string I don't think my opinion matters much as I'm not it's target audience.


----------



## jemfloral (Sep 28, 2016)

Ericjutsu said:


> I really wish it went beyond 27 inches. I'd be all over it if it was.



That's what she said.

The grey/white prototype sold me on this guitar. I don't like the black one as much... so naturally, they'll probably only release it in black


----------



## J_Mac (Sep 28, 2016)

lewis said:


> I would be all over this if it was sensibly priced as really it should be at like £650 etc. But £800 onwards is just a rip off in my opinion.



 haha yeah these are gonna be £3000 

Budget line will be £1000 I guess, eBay £700 year after release...


----------



## Rachmaninoff (Sep 28, 2016)

I really, really would like to have a 6-string 25" version of this. It's the coolest design I've seen in years!


----------



## stinkoman (Sep 29, 2016)

Hollowway said:


> Narrower spacing? I can't deal with that. I've tried, and if it isn't standard spacing it just trips me up too much.



Yeah, he mentions it one on the captions for the video on this link about it having a narrower string spacing but, from all the pics it doesn't really look that narrow. http://geargods.net/news/tosin-abasi-new-signature-guitar-prototype-is-bonkers/


----------



## HeHasTheJazzHands (Oct 6, 2016)

He has another black prototype. It LOOKS like it's either satin black or transparent. it also has Fishmans instead of Duncans.


----------



## A-Branger (Oct 6, 2016)

HeHasTheJazzHands said:


> He has another black prototype. It LOOKS like it's either satin black or transparent. it also has Fishmans instead of Duncans.
> 
> [/IMG]



yeah he got a new one made. He has posted a couple of small intagram videos showing up the new changes

and the first black one he had was satin finish too. Only the bevels were glossy If I remember right


----------



## odibrom (Oct 7, 2016)

... so, is he jumping into the Fishman pickups now?


----------



## HeHasTheJazzHands (Oct 7, 2016)

odibrom said:


> ... so, is he jumping into the Fishman pickups now?



Possibly? Probably just test-driving them, but given that Fishman is doing sig models for several metal guitarists like Hevy Devy and Stef Carpenter, he probably wanted to jump on the bandwagon as well. I'm guessing if this is true, then his deal with Duncan fell though.


----------



## lewis (Oct 8, 2016)

there is no way in a millions years any guitar is worth £3000, there just isnt. What the Buyer values at is different because thats subjective and idiots will pay welllll over the odds for things, but thats normally what, at an Auction?

considering its made from readily available materials and what CNC machine cut?. How in all things that are holy, should this guitar cost more than £1000? £3000 is basically the company going "Trolololol guys, look what you have to pay"

thats like only a 1/4 of a deposit for a mortgage on a HOUSE for god sake. 4 of these or my own 2 bedroom detached?

its literally got fecking stupid.


----------



## HeHasTheJazzHands (Oct 8, 2016)

^Labor cost, advertising, middle-man, quality wood and parts, R&D, signature licensing... There's more that goes into a signature model than just the wood and parts. There's tons of other costs that go into the price of an instrument. Guitar companies aren't selling guitars from the good in their hearts, they're selling to make a profit. If they release a product and it sells, whats the point of lowering the cost?


----------



## jephjacques (Oct 9, 2016)

Your house is, what, just some wood, glass, a bit of wiring? No way is that worth $200 grand!


----------



## Hollowway (Oct 9, 2016)

I don't disagree with the idea that no guitar is worth 3000 pounds, but it's a bigger issue of free market economics, and things that have way more to do with things beyond guitars. I won't be buying one of these if it's north of $1500, truth be told. But that's not to say I wouldn't spend that much if I thought it had reason to appreciate over time.


----------



## jwade (Oct 9, 2016)

lewis said:


> there is no way in a millions years any guitar is worth £3000, there just isnt. What the Buyer values at is different because thats subjective and idiots will pay welllll over the odds for things, but thats normally what, at an Auction?
> 
> considering its made from readily available materials and what CNC machine cut?. How in all things that are holy, should this guitar cost more than £1000? £3000 is basically the company going "Trolololol guys, look what you have to pay"
> 
> ...



You're right, it IS ridiculous that all of these big companies have the nerve to think that their product is worth the amounts their asking. I mean damn, the many years of research and prototyping and investing in extensive machinery and spending large amounts of money on tooling and investing in quality parts and properly dried woods is like, so not related to the thing they're selling. It should be nice and affordable, for the average Joe making minimum wage. How dare they.


----------



## Given To Fly (Oct 10, 2016)

jephjacques said:


> Your house is, what, just some wood, glass, a bit of wiring? No way is that worth $200 grand!



Mmm, perspective.


----------



## lewis (Oct 10, 2016)

I stand by what I said 100%

no guitar should be £3000 and I dont care what costs there are. The world has gone mad


----------



## lewis (Oct 10, 2016)

jwade said:


> You're right, it IS ridiculous that all of these big companies have the nerve to think that their product is worth the amounts their asking. I mean damn, the many years of research and prototyping and investing in extensive machinery and spending large amounts of money on tooling and investing in quality parts and properly dried woods is like, so not related to the thing they're selling. It should be nice and affordable, *for the average Joe making minimum wage. How dare they*.



what a petty attempt at a Dig. My financial situation is irrelevant, the point im making is even if we are millionaires, it shouldnt be worth this much.


----------



## StevenC (Oct 10, 2016)

lewis said:


> what a petty attempt at a Dig. My financial situation is irrelevant, the point im making is even if we are millionaires, it shouldnt be worth this much.



Yeah, but like, why?


----------



## Hollowway (Oct 10, 2016)

lewis said:


> I stand by what I said 100%
> 
> no guitar should be £3000 and I dont care what costs there are. The world has gone mad



Yes, but what we are all saying is that the world has gone mad, but the world votes by paying what the guitar companies/luthiers are charging. There are oodles more examples of stuff that costs more than it's worth. But the only thing we can do is either legislate against it, or not buy it. 

One thing to consider, though, is handmade instruments from a solo luthier. In that instance, depending on how many he does per year, what seems ludicrous might be just enough to earn a living wage.


----------



## FrznTek (Oct 11, 2016)

Case and point... Ken Parker (of Parker guitars fame) now makes custom archtop guitars by him self for like $30k each.....and he's booked up last time I checked.


----------



## A-Branger (Oct 11, 2016)

no, the guitar wont be worth that much, not any Gibsons, or Fenders. But they can put a price to a brand name just because they can, as there is enough popular demand for it. Plus they need to make a way to setup and make a price difference with their lower and lower models, so each time you read a *feature* on a guitar, you think you are paying for those new and "better" features and getting a "better" guitar. 

in every thing out there, being guitars, amps, cameras, surfboards, canoes, *insert hobby*, whate er. There is always a brand who charge what it is, one who does cheap stuff, one who does good quality at a cheap price, and those who do good enough stuff but charge way more due to popularity.

If they can get away with putting a higher price and get away with it, then why not?, is not fair, but thats the sad true. I also though his previous signature was waaaaay overpriced, but people still bough it, and some would still do. If they release this new model at an even higher price, some would still get it, but lots of people wont. That woud reflect their global sales and then they would take that into consideration for future guitars. But with the years and years of experience and sales records, they know what would sell and what price to put on.


----------



## Backsnack (Oct 11, 2016)

A-Branger said:


> no, the guitar wont be worth that much, not any Gibsons, or Fenders. But they can put a price to a brand name just because they can, as there is enough popular demand for it. Plus they need to make a way to setup and make a price difference with their lower and lower models, so each time you read a *feature* on a guitar, you think you are paying for those new and "better" features and getting a "better" guitar.
> 
> in every thing out there, being guitars, amps, cameras, surfboards, canoes, *insert hobby*, whate er. There is always a brand who charge what it is, one who does cheap stuff, one who does good quality at a cheap price, and those who do good enough stuff but charge way more due to popularity.
> 
> If they can get away with putting a higher price and get away with it, then why not?, is not fair, but thats the sad true. I also though his previous signature was waaaaay overpriced, but people still bough it, and some would still do. If they release this new model at an even higher price, some would still get it, but lots of people wont. That woud reflect their global sales and then they would take that into consideration for future guitars. But with the years and years of experience and sales records, they know what would sell and what price to put on.



I agree the TAM100 is a complete ripoff. At US $4,000, I could load up a Carvin with all sorts of eye candy, or support a local luthier and order a fancy fanned fret custom with high-end figured woods all over for much less than that.

The TAM10 seems to have a more acceptable price range, but still marked up a little because it's an artist signature model.

I like the design choices of this new custom. If they can do an Indonesian one with comparable pickups, fanned frets, and the asymmetrical neck profile (regular maple/walnut laminate is fine to me) for around $1200, I'll probably consider getting one. Especially if, by the grace of sheer luck, I can pick one up used on eBay. (Fat chance.)


----------



## Backsnack (Oct 11, 2016)

FrznTek said:


> Case and point... Ken Parker (of Parker guitars fame) now makes custom archtop guitars by him self for like $30k each.....and he's booked up last time I checked.



$30k? Wow, people are sheep.


----------



## Backsnack (Oct 11, 2016)

jephjacques said:


> Your house is, what, just some wood, glass, a bit of wiring? No way is that worth $200 grand!



200 grand for a house in coastal SoCal might get you shack in the hood.


----------



## Backsnack (Oct 11, 2016)

Hollowway said:


> Yes, but what we are all saying is that the world has gone mad, but the world votes by paying what the guitar companies/luthiers are charging. There are oodles more examples of stuff that costs more than it's worth. But the only thing we can do is either legislate against it, or not buy it.
> 
> One thing to consider, though, is *handmade instruments from a solo luthier. In that instance, depending on how many he does per year, what seems ludicrous might be just enough to earn a living wage.*



And here we have a lesson of economies of scale, and supply and demand.


----------



## jephjacques (Oct 11, 2016)

lewis said:


> I stand by what I said 100%
> 
> no guitar should be £3000 and I dont care what costs there are. The world has gone mad



not understanding basic supply and demand ITT


----------



## Backsnack (Oct 11, 2016)

lewis said:


> I stand by what I said 100%
> 
> no guitar should be £3000 and I dont care what costs there are. The world has gone mad



Just because YOU can't afford it or say that it's too expensive for YOU doesn't mean there's still a market for it. As long as people are willing to buy the product, it will continue to be produced and sold.


----------



## lewis (Oct 11, 2016)

Backsnack said:


> Just because YOU can't afford it or say that it's too expensive for YOU doesn't mean there's still a market for it. As long as people are willing to buy the product, it will continue to be produced and sold.



i read about how someone covered an iphone in diamonds and the thing is worth millions. How many should we all order then?


----------



## lewis (Oct 11, 2016)

also all the people defending it, this reminds me of that dude that became a millionaire by selling USB rocks. Literally rocks with a usb cable sticking out the end.

He made millions selling them, and then everyone was like "oh...its just a rock with a cable and it does nothing?"

If that doesnt prove the world has gone mad, I dont know what does.


----------



## lewis (Oct 11, 2016)

also, anyone who can play guitar, and play guitar well, can pick up any guitar from any price range and play it just aswell as any other.

Ive played on all sorts of guitars and my ability never feels diminished on an instrument not mine or not with my first choice of specs.
I just feel that, guitars that are thousands and thousands, just are not worth it. The only way I would do it is if I had the foresight to do it with a guitar I was 100% convinced would like quadruple in value in like 20 years or something. 
But with a family to support and a missus to please, who really would get away with saying "btw love, Ive just spanked £30, 000 of our savings, on 1 guitar that some dude makes because Ive heard good things from the dudes on SSO"


----------



## Backsnack (Oct 11, 2016)

lewis said:


> i read about how someone covered an iphone in diamonds and the thing is worth millions. How many should we all order then?





lewis said:


> also all the people defending it, this reminds me of that dude that became a millionaire by selling USB rocks. Literally rocks with a usb cable sticking out the end.
> 
> He made millions selling them, and then everyone was like "oh...its just a rock with a cable and it does nothing?"
> 
> If that doesnt prove the world has gone mad, I dont know what does.





lewis said:


> also, anyone who can play guitar, and play guitar well, can pick up any guitar from any price range and play it just aswell as any other.
> 
> Ive played on all sorts of guitars and my ability never feels diminished on an instrument not mine or not with my first choice of specs.
> I just feel that, guitars that are thousands and thousands, just are not worth it. The only way I would do it is if I had the foresight to do it with a guitar I was 100% convinced would like quadruple in value in like 20 years or something.
> But with a family to support and a missus to please, who really would get away with saying "btw love, Ive just spanked £30, 000 of our savings, on 1 guitar that some dude makes because Ive heard good things from the dudes on SSO"



Breathe.


----------



## StevenC (Oct 11, 2016)

jephjacques said:


> not understanding basic supply and demand ITT



This is worth quoting, just so it can be read again.


----------



## odibrom (Oct 11, 2016)

Can one understand a point of view and agree with the opposite? I'm with Lewis. This is capitalism in its worst. 1st world problems are strange, really strange... and they devour the rest of the globe.


----------



## Backsnack (Oct 11, 2016)

odibrom said:


> Can one understand a point of view and agree with the opposite? I'm with Lewis. This is capitalism in its worst. 1st world problems are strange, really strange... and they devour the rest of the globe.



I believe you're looking for "Agree to disagree."

While there is some truth to it, it's not worth having a meltdown over it. Especially when it doesn't affect you directly. There are better ways to spend your energy.


----------



## Backsnack (Oct 11, 2016)

*Edit*

Damn, I was trying link out some Instagram content from Tosin's page.


----------



## Synesthesia (Oct 11, 2016)

Capitalism at its worst? Theres nothing wrong with capitalism. No one is being made to buy these guitars. I wouldnt buy at that price but if someone wants to, let them. People shouldnt bemoan others interests. Some people lust after fancy cars, some collect special tennis shoes, some are particular about their guitars. If they have the money and the inclination, leave them be. Just because its not your bag is irrelevant. Theres probably something youd take the plunge on that others wouldnt. If its too expensive and no one wants to buy, capitalism will do away with them swiftly.

The parker example is particularly interesting. There are huge fans of parkers out there. Im sure for some of them would certainly want one built by the man himself. 

Personally id never spend 4 grand on a guitar. But thats because im handy and will always opt to build something instead. Even i have a few weaknesses though... i would only spend more than that on a builder (rather than a major brand)and theres only three builders that id even do that for.


----------



## odibrom (Oct 11, 2016)

well... yeah, went a little too far on that, sorry.


----------



## AxeHappy (Oct 12, 2016)

lewis said:


> also, anyone who can play guitar, and play guitar well, can pick up any guitar from any price range and play it just aswell as any other.



I don't know...I taught guitar for about a decade. I've seen some .....


----------



## mnemonic (Oct 12, 2016)

Lewis is making the kind of comments I usually hear from the poor guy who has a Squier and Marshall MG and can't afford anything nicer, so they .... on quality gear to make themselves feel better. 

But I'm pretty sure Lewis has a Kemper (unless I'm thinking of someone else) so maybe he's just trollan


----------



## oracles (Oct 12, 2016)

Why do people care so much about what someone else spends on their gear? No one is forcing you to drop the cash for it, and no one is asking you to like it. If someone is in a position to spend $30k on a Ken Parker build, power to them. I'm sure if a lot of guys on here had that kind of disposable income, we'd probably see a lot of NGD posts to match. If you're not in a position where you can afford one, that's fine too, but sh*tting on some guy on the internet for what they do with their money seems kind of pointless to me.


----------



## AxeHappy (Oct 12, 2016)

$30 000+ isn't really that uncommon in the uber high end custom Acoustic guitar market. *shrugs*

Look up what super high end grand pianos cost. $3000 is literally peanuts for a high end instrument.


Hell, you can buy a Double Bass case for 9 grand. Case.


----------



## Womb raider (Oct 12, 2016)

Guitarists get off easy. You should see what orchestral instruments cost. 3 or 4k is chump change.


----------



## Backsnack (Oct 12, 2016)

AxeHappy said:


> $30 000+ isn't really that uncommon in the uber high end custom Acoustic guitar market. *shrugs*
> 
> Look up what super high end grand pianos cost. $3000 is literally peanuts for a high end instrument.
> 
> ...



Not that I'm calling b.s. or anything, but what bass case costs 9k? I couldn't find one on a google search.

http://www.gollihurmusic.com/product/3079-HARDSHELL_CASE_FOR_3_4_SIZE_UPRIGHT_BASS.html

Hardshell cases were hard to find. $550 ain't 9k, but there cheaper guitars in existence than that case. Soft padded bags seem to be much more common.


----------



## AxeHappy (Oct 12, 2016)

I will see if I can find it. A bass playing co-worker was showing it to the rest of us teachers back when I taught guitar.

I can't find the exact one he was showing us but:

3800 Euro
http://www.accordcase.com/web-shop/!/Double-bass-cases/c/12663004/offset=0&sort=normal 

4339 British Pounds (although the recent currency exchange on that is more favourable then it used to be)
http://www.stevensoncases.co.uk/bass.htm

4060 Euro:
http://www.fiedler-cases.de/en/accord-double-bass-flight-case.html 

4K:
http://www.davidgage.com/store/prod...d=364&osCsid=f80e11c015f2ed9f619d2966052b13d7

Guitarists are lucky. Pretty much the cheapest quality gear around.


----------



## Backsnack (Oct 12, 2016)

AxeHappy said:


> I will see if I can find it. A bass playing co-worker was showing it to the rest of us teachers back when I taught guitar.
> 
> I can't find the exact one he was showing us but:
> 
> ...



That's rough.


----------



## TripperJ (Oct 12, 2016)

AxeHappy said:


> Guitarists are lucky. Pretty much the cheapest quality gear around.



You also have to factor in other gear (amps, cables, pedals, etc.) and even other guitars that are essential for certain jobs. It seems to me that most high level working musicians, of all instruments, spend about the same on their gear, excluding some of the big symphonies that ....s expensive.


----------



## TheBloodstained (Oct 13, 2016)

TripperJ said:


> You also have to factor in other gear (amps, cables, pedals, etc.) and even other guitars that are essential for certain jobs. It seems to me that most high level working musicians, of all instruments, spend about the same on their gear, excluding some of the big symphonies that ....s expensive.


Matt and Rabea from Andertons UK have a series on YouTube where they pick guitar gear on a budget to sound like specific artists/players.
The point is to create a guitar rig powerful enough for small to medium sized gigs.

I think the budget is 1000 pounds / 1225 dollars / 8268 danish kroner.

It's a quite entertaining series btw


----------



## narad (Oct 13, 2016)

Why are we comparing electrics to acoustics, or even worse, electrics to orchestra instruments? In the high end acoustic realm, where $30k is still not a common occurrence, you're paying for the luthier's time more than the product. Manzer and Somogyi often build about a dozen a year, at the pinnacle of their careers. Similar with Ken Parker archtops. Each takes hundreds of hours to make. 

So yea, if I'm literally one of the top 10 people in my field and I've been doing it for 40 years, and you want me to spend 3-400 hours doing it for you, it would cost you well over $30k, personally speaking. It doesn't matter if you're happy with your Squier acoustic and don't think it's "worth it", it's simply not economically feasible from the builder perspective given how demanding they are in terms of labor.


----------



## GunpointMetal (Oct 13, 2016)

If I pay $30k for a guitar, the guy who built better come to my house and wash my ass while he sets it up for me.


----------



## lewis (Oct 13, 2016)

Backsnack said:


> I believe you're looking for "Agree to disagree."
> 
> While there is some truth to it, it's not worth having a meltdown over it. Especially *when it doesn't affect you directly*. There are better ways to spend your energy.



Yes it does, I wanted this guitar, but not at the prices they are throwing around.


----------



## lewis (Oct 13, 2016)

GunpointMetal said:


> If I pay $30k for a guitar, the guy who built better come to my house and wash my ass while he sets it up for me.



haha this!!. And also stay working for me as my personal assistant for the rest of my life.


----------



## Backsnack (Oct 13, 2016)

lewis said:


> Yes it does, I wanted this guitar, but not at the prices they are throwing around.



That comment was directed at your musings regarding "the world going crazy" when people were being foolish with money, buying USB rocks and such.

While I agree with the sentiment, I just don't think it's worth getting worked up over it.


----------



## jwade (Oct 13, 2016)

lewis said:


> Yes it does, I wanted this guitar, but not at the prices they are throwing around.



You sound like a 14 year old throwing a tantrum because you didn't get what you wanted for your birthday.


----------



## endmysuffering (Oct 13, 2016)

I love tosin, but its so obvious that ibanez is paying him good. He likes strandberg so he made his sig like a strandberg. I may look into one if it's like 1.5k, that doesn't seem too bad.


----------



## Backsnack (Oct 13, 2016)

endmysuffering said:


> I love tosin, but its so obvious that ibanez is paying him good. He likes strandberg so he made his sig like a strandberg. I may look into one if it's like 1.5k, that doesn't seem too bad.



That will probably be the price of the lower-end model. The high end one with the nicer neck woods is $4k.


----------



## J_Mac (Oct 13, 2016)

FWIW I prefer the looks of the cheaper TAM10 with black hardware, and you can get em for £650 2nd hand now. Never seen the blingy TAM100 on eBay or anything, I guess not many sold. Never played either of them so can't comment on quality. But Tosin plays the TAM10 all the way through his new DVD (Thump, which is very good btw) and it sounds great. 

Could be the same with these new ones, 'budget' version might be better looking.


----------



## Backsnack (Oct 13, 2016)

J_Mac said:


> FWIW I prefer the looks of the cheaper TAM10 with black hardware, and you can get em for £650 2nd hand now. Never seen the blingy TAM100 on eBay or anything, I guess not many sold. Never played either of them so can't comment on quality. But Tosin plays the TAM10 all the way through his new DVD (Thump, which is very good btw) and it sounds great.
> 
> Could be the same with these new ones, 'budget' version might be better looking.



I sort of agree. I'm not much for pickguards either, so the overall look of either of the current models aren't really my jam.

The new one, however, looks REALLY cool. I keep checking his instagram pics and vids about it. Can't wait till Winter NAMM!


----------



## A-Branger (Oct 13, 2016)

J_Mac said:


> Never seen the blingy TAM100 on eBay or anything, I guess not many sold.



maybe thats why the price is so high? to justify a small batch built? 

I never seen one either, nor any of the same high $$$$ level guitars. Only seen one store around with a EBMM JP and majoesty but like lock behiind a glass dont tough unless you got money. And a couple of PRSs here and there

we are not that lucky as you guys in the states with lots of fancy gear to window shop and "try" on a store


----------



## lewis (Oct 14, 2016)

jwade said:


> You sound like a 14 year old throwing a tantrum because you didn't get what you wanted for your birthday.



no but its just I havent ever spoken or vented my frustration on this subject before so its all come out in a rant on here in 1 go. Probably built up over years and years, especially living in the UK. Any USA based posters really dont realize or appreciate just how much more the cost of living is in the UK.

I remember speaking to someone from the USA before about boxes of cereal where they thought paying like a dollar or something was a rip off (For massive boxes I might add), yet in the UK boxes at like half (or sometimes smaller) in size are more than double in price (sometimes 3x more). Thats just 1 small example. 

this country is ripp off central and with the overall cost of living so much, of course paying £3000 on a guitar is stupid. Average people in the UK are being paid like £15000 a year or something so thats like 1/5th of your salary gone instantly on 1 guitar?.

also for example, Im living in a 1 bedroom studio flat with the tiniest rooms imaginable, and Im paying £485 a month for this. 2 bedroom houses in my town are like £700+ to rent. "council tax" ontop of this is like £120 a month.


----------



## marcwormjim (Oct 14, 2016)

With troubles like that, I bet you play a mean blues.


----------



## prlgmnr (Oct 14, 2016)

marcwormjim said:


> With troubles like that, I bet you play a mean blues.



I'm dying, I'm dying.


----------



## lewis (Oct 14, 2016)

marcwormjim said:


> With troubles like that, I bet you play a mean blues.



I would if I could afford the guitars usually associated with the genre


----------



## Anquished (Oct 14, 2016)

lewis said:


> no but its just I havent ever spoken or vented my frustration on this subject before so its all come out in a rant on here in 1 go. Probably built up over years and years, especially living in the UK. Any USA based posters really dont realize or appreciate just how much more the cost of living is in the UK.
> 
> I remember speaking to someone from the USA before about boxes of cereal where they thought paying like a dollar or something was a rip off (For massive boxes I might add), yet in the UK boxes at like half (or sometimes smaller) in size are more than double in price (sometimes 3x more). Thats just 1 small example.
> 
> ...



I do get your frustration over guitar prices, but you're comparing your living circumstances to the guitar market. I live in the UK in a rented house and I had to save for about 4-6 months to buy a used guitar for £800. It sucks but you can't compare the cost of living to the cost of a guitar. There are places in the UK which are cheaper or more expensive to rent but the prices of guitars won't fluctuate with it. All you can do is save for that expensive guitar if you really want it. 

Also after reading about the cost of living of other countries from users on this forum I'm fairly glad I'm in the UK!


----------



## GraemeH (Oct 14, 2016)

lewis said:


> Average people in the UK are being paid like £15000 a year or something



What? The average salary in the UK is £26.5k.

And there will always be a spectrum of products covering all price ranges in every category of goods just because there are people will are willing to pay that. You could spend £300k on a car, but like guitars, it doesn't mean you have to do so or go without a car. It doesn't even mean you have to have anything of lesser quality, you just have to know your stuff when you shop.


----------



## lewis (Oct 14, 2016)

GraemeH said:


> What? The average salary in the UK is £26.5k.
> 
> And there will always be a spectrum of products covering all price ranges in every category of goods just because there are people will are willing to pay that. You could spend £300k on a car, but like guitars, it doesn't mean you have to do so or go without a car. It doesn't even mean you have to have anything of lesser quality, you just have to know your stuff when you shop.



But I bet stupidly high salaries being paid in Cities like London are distorting the figures slightly. Most full time workers, even when just above minimum wage, arent being paid anywhere near that a year. Me and my missus arent for example


----------



## narad (Oct 14, 2016)

marcwormjim said:


> With troubles like that, I bet you play a mean blues.







Anquished said:


> I do get your frustration over guitar prices, but you're comparing your living circumstances to the guitar market.



Yea, this is getting weirdly personal. If you can't afford it, fine, but let's not pretend guitars don't get significantly better and better as you go up the price bracket, or that all guitars can and should be built below 3k GBP. Next we'll be saying like, average income in Somalia is $600 a year, so no guitar should cost more than $50.


----------



## lewis (Oct 14, 2016)

narad said:


> Yea, this is getting weirdly personal. If you can't afford it, fine, but let's not pretend guitars don't get significantly better and better as you go up the price bracket, or that all guitars can and should be built below 3k GBP. Next we'll be saying like, average income in Somalia is $600 a year, so no guitar should cost more than $50.



how do you get that when some luthiers have taken THOUSANDS for custom builds only for them to arrive in an absolute state and are virtually un playable?

VIK springs to mind. So I would argue that more ££££ doesnt necessarily mean better standard etc.

anyone Im done in this thread now. I said my piece, some agreed some didnt. Thats life.

Peace out guys and enjoy this guitar when it drops at some point


----------



## narad (Oct 14, 2016)

lewis said:


> how do you get that when some luthiers have taken THOUSANDS for custom builds only for them to arrive in an absolute state and are virtually un playable?
> 
> VIK springs to mind. So I would argue that more ££££ doesnt necessarily mean better standard etc.



That's funny, given that my ViK absolutely crushes any guitar I've ever played below $3k.


----------



## lewis (Oct 14, 2016)

narad said:


> That's funny, given that my ViK absolutely crushes any guitar I've ever played below $3k.



so I guess you never saw the horror threads about some of these luthiers and their rip off pieces etc?


----------



## GraemeH (Oct 14, 2016)

lewis said:


> so I guess you never saw the horror threads about some of these luthiers and their rip off pieces etc?



"Some expensive things that existed haven't been worth it, therefore nothing expensive should exist!"

This guitar will be Fujigen when it comes out, one of the preeminent guitar builders of the last several decades, so this isn't even relevant...


----------



## hodorcore (Oct 14, 2016)

yeah i have heard some news actually..

it's the ugliest guitar ever made


----------



## narad (Oct 14, 2016)

lewis said:


> so I guess you never saw the horror threads about some of these luthiers and their rip off pieces etc?



As GraemeH suggests, you're making a terrible leap in your logic to arrive at your conclusions. I guess you never saw the amazing threads where these luthiers are making super awesome guitars. But more than that, I guess you never played them, which really limits the value of your opinion in this matter.

btw, Vik is dishonest. He can be very shady. He's taken people's money without delivering instruments and he's cancelled orders for negative comments. He's homophobic. He's rushed on some builds. He's taken extra money from some people to cut the queue for his builds, even when he's years behind for current customers. *But*, he can build really, really good guitars when he wants to, and there's no scarcity of people with hands-on-experience that will vouch to that.


----------



## lewis (Oct 14, 2016)

narad said:


> As GraemeH suggests, you're making a terrible leap in your logic to arrive at your conclusions. I guess you never saw the amazing threads where these luthiers are making super awesome guitars. But more than that, I guess you never played them, which really limits the value of your opinion in this matter.
> 
> btw, Vik is dishonest. He can be very shady. He's taken people's money without delivering instruments and he's cancelled orders for negative comments. He's homophobic. He's rushed on some builds. He's taken extra money from some people to cut the queue for his builds, even when he's years behind for current customers. *But*, he can build really, really good guitars when he wants to, and there's no scarcity of people with hands-on-experience that will vouch to that.


Yeah thats fair enough i accept that. But my initial point of they are not worth that imo still stands and lets leave it at that.


----------



## narad (Oct 14, 2016)

lewis said:


> Yeah thats fair enough i accept that. But my initial point of they are not worth that imo still stands and lets leave it at that.



It would stand a lot more if you had played one


----------



## oracles (Oct 14, 2016)

lewis said:


> Yeah thats fair enough i accept that. But my initial point of they are not worth that imo still stands and lets leave it at that.



I never understood the justification behind high priced custom guitars until I played one. Shortly after, I bought my RAN and I'm about to submit the specs for my 4th Aristides build. They are absolutely worth their price tag, and then some. 

What you're paying for is an increase in the attention to detail, the time of highly skilled luthiers, better quality materials and hardware that make for a better playing and sounding instrument than a lower cost instrument. 

While these guitars come in at a price point that not everyone may be able to afford, that doesn't mean they aren't worth it.


----------



## StevenC (Oct 14, 2016)

lewis said:


> Yeah thats fair enough i accept that. But my initial point of they are not worth that imo still stands and lets leave it at that.



You know, if you'd just said at the start that you couldn't justify this price, or that it was too much for you to pay for a guitar, everyone would have been fine with that. We'd probably all be telling you about the likelihood of a cheaper model coming eventually.

But you were at least seeming to say that a guitar objectively can't be worth more than £1000. That after £1000 all guitars are as good as each other and the builders are just adding various markups to see if people are stupid enough to pay it. Which, as anyone who's got any experience with expensive gear will tell you, is absolute nonsense.

If you can't tell the difference in quality between, for example, a £1000 Schecter and a £3000 Schecter, that's a you problem. Having played many example of both, the differences are glaring.


----------



## Backsnack (Oct 14, 2016)

marcwormjim said:


> With troubles like that, I bet you play a mean blues.



We're done here. /thread


----------



## narad (Oct 14, 2016)

Backsnack said:


> We're done here. /thread



Agreed. One of my favorite comments I've ever read on here. We really need to get those 'like's back.


----------



## Backsnack (Oct 14, 2016)

lewis said:


> no but its just I havent ever spoken or vented my frustration on this subject before so its all come out in a rant on here in 1 go. Probably built up over years and years, especially living in the UK. Any USA based posters really dont realize or appreciate just how much more the cost of living is in the UK.
> 
> I remember speaking to someone from the USA before about boxes of cereal where they thought paying like a dollar or something was a rip off (For massive boxes I might add), yet in the UK boxes at like half (or sometimes smaller) in size are more than double in price (sometimes 3x more). Thats just 1 small example.
> 
> ...



Look, I get you're upset. But your generalizations about cost of living in the U.S. are complete bull..... At least, in terms of housing. I get that certain products are more expensive there, but let's do some quick math.

I just went to XE.com, and converted GBP to USD

£700 = $852
£120 = $146.29

~$1,000 for a 2 bedroom place in an urban area isn't bad. It's actually slightly lower than the U.S. average, which is about $1,300.
https://www.apartmentlist.com/rentonomics/national-rent-data/

$1,300 is dirt cheap compared to most areas of coastal California. And if you really want to see some cost of living challenges, go look at the San Francisco Bay Area. 

Your frustration keeps coming across like you're throwing a tantrum about not getting what you want, and blaming it on cost of living. Your argument is a straw man, they aren't related. Either you have the disposable income to buy a product, or you don't. It's that simple.


----------



## Backsnack (Oct 14, 2016)

narad said:


> Agreed. One of my favorite comments I've ever read on here. We really need to get those 'like's back.



Funny that you say that because on another forum I frequent, they just upgraded the software and introduced likes. I keep finding myself looking for a like button here.


----------



## Backsnack (Oct 14, 2016)

In attempt to un-derail (re-rail?) this thread, everybody go look at his latest IG posts. There's a video of him with the new prototype talking about his home/studio pedalboard:

https://www.instagram.com/tosinabasi/

I wish this forum software would get out of the dark ages and allow for embedding of external content like IG and Twitter.


----------



## lewis (Oct 15, 2016)

narad said:


> Agreed. One of my favorite comments I've ever read on here. We really need to get those 'like's back.



I agree, where did Likes go??


----------



## Bdtunn (Oct 15, 2016)

Soooooo how about that new tosin model??


----------



## prlgmnr (Oct 15, 2016)

lewis said:


> I agree, where did Likes go??



Was too expensive to keep them around.


----------



## Backsnack (Oct 15, 2016)

This was just posted on his Instagram and hour ago:







Older instagram pic





They both look good, but dat gray model with white pickups! I wonder if these are getting close to the end result that will likely be released at Winter NAMM. It's not too far off!


----------



## A-Branger (Oct 16, 2016)

Backsnack said:


> They both look good, but dat gray model with white pickups! I wonder if these are getting close to the end result that will likely be released at Winter NAMM. It's not too far off!



well, the latest prototype he got is another like the black one, but the dot marks on the fret board are arranged like on the white. Plus I think a new take on the neck shape

so I recon these are as good as they would go


----------



## lewis (Oct 16, 2016)

prlgmnr said:


> Was too expensive to keep them around.



Haha very good


----------



## prlgmnr (Oct 16, 2016)

Damn this looks smart with the maple board.


----------



## marcwormjim (Oct 16, 2016)

Of course, there's still the aesthetic issue of the headstock &#8211; It may just be me who seems to see a lot of photos with the heads cropped out, then feels disappointment at being reminded of their existence and appearance. I just don't feel a PRS-looking head gels with the rest of the design.


----------



## HighGain510 (Oct 16, 2016)

Double posted somehow?


----------



## HighGain510 (Oct 16, 2016)

marcwormjim said:


> Of course, there's still the aesthetic issue of the headstock &#8211; It may just be me who seems to see a lot of photos with the heads cropped out, then feels disappointment at being reminded of their existence and appearance. I just don't feel a PRS-looking head gels with the rest of the design.



It's not a "PRS-looking" headstock, it's an Ibanez Iceman style headstock which they've been using for like 40 years...






They've just added two tuners to it, it's been a standard 3x3 Ibanez headstock for years and this isn't the first 8 with that headstock either. There is no "aesthetic issue", it looks fine.


----------



## Jonathan20022 (Oct 16, 2016)

Backsnack said:


> This was just posted on his Instagram and hour ago:



I still can't get over the fact that the "neck pocket" of the extended bass side is so far from making contact with the neck that you can see a visible gap from this distance.


----------



## marcwormjim (Oct 16, 2016)

HighGain510 said:


> It's not a "PRS-looking" headstock, it's an Ibanez Iceman style headstock which they've been using for like 40 years...
> 
> 
> 
> ...



OH, DEARY ME.


----------



## lewis (Oct 16, 2016)

Jonathan20022 said:


> I still can't get over the fact that the "neck pocket" of the extended bass side is so far from making contact with the neck that you can see a visible gap from this distance.



this!. Thought this when then very first pictures dropped. Seems its still an issue.


----------



## odibrom (Oct 17, 2016)

It is only an issue if HE feels like so, though aesthetically it doesn't work very well. As function is concerned, if there is no contact at all as it seems to be, it works as a double cut guitar...


----------



## Jonathan20022 (Oct 18, 2016)

It's a build flaw, not a feature dude.

His first one doesn't showcase the same problem, that's a really ridiculous way to look at it. Call it a double cut


----------



## Lorcan Ward (Oct 18, 2016)

Jonathan20022 said:


> I still can't get over the fact that the "neck pocket" of the extended bass side is so far from making contact with the neck that you can see a visible gap from this distance.



They really botched that one up. Good for storing pics in though.


----------



## jwade (Oct 18, 2016)

I like how you guys are freaking out over a tiny gap on the side of the pocket, when that means literally nothing at all. The guitar has a contact area of something like 5-6 inches where it's bolted to the body, absolutely dwarfing every other bolt-on out there. I'd be inclined to believe this guitar will sustain like crazy. Forget the minuscule irrelevant gap, and focus on what the extended contact area means!


----------



## jephjacques (Oct 18, 2016)

it just looks kinda ....ty IMO


----------



## narad (Oct 18, 2016)

jwade said:


> I like how you guys are freaking out over a tiny gap on the side of the pocket, when that means literally nothing at all. The guitar has a contact area of something like 5-6 inches where it's bolted to the body, absolutely dwarfing every other bolt-on out there. I'd be inclined to believe this guitar will sustain like crazy. Forget the minuscule irrelevant gap, and focus on what the extended contact area means!



Extended contact area there probably means...nothing.

The whole point of those extended single cut upper bouts is to have a strong connection between the body and the neck, so they're both absorbing the vibrations of the mid-neck area. This is how a Teuffel Tesla is designed, and why many owners comment on its bass response. To have the large bout and not actually have it connected is a bit pointless/misleading. This isn't a comment about the gap -- it's a prototype so commenting on some build issue at all is pretty lame -- but even if it wasn't gappy it should get a proper join between the neck and body...


----------



## A-Branger (Oct 18, 2016)

narad said:


> Extended contact area there probably means...nothing.
> 
> The whole point of those extended single cut upper bouts is to have a strong connection between the body and the neck, so they're both absorbing the vibrations of the mid-neck area. This is how a Teuffel Tesla is designed, and why many owners comment on its bass response. To have the large bout and not actually have it connected is a bit pointless/misleading. This isn't a comment about the gap -- it's a prototype so commenting on some build issue at all is pretty lame -- but even if it wasn't gappy it should get a proper join between the neck and body...



thank you, finaly someone say it. I was thinking the same from the first pcitures tread we had here. Apart from looks, it doesnt make any function. Maybe add more mass to the guitar body?, but for me the whole point to have an extnded horn (or lack of it), is to have more surface area with the neck.

just like the BTB terrafirma







and I dont think Tosin's final production guitar would be like those, as all his prototypes are bolt-ons. He would have bolts already in the uperhorn if that where the case. Also he already have 3 prototypes, and Its October, so I dont think we would see any more changes


----------



## GraemeH (Oct 18, 2016)

Jonathan20022 said:


> It's a build flaw, not a feature dude.



Do some people seriously think this?

It's the LA Custom Shop, not Roter. They're not going to "accidentally" leave a flaw like that in a guitar. If it's like that, they meant it. For reasons we can only speculate on.


----------



## Lorcan Ward (Oct 19, 2016)

GraemeH said:


> Do some people seriously think this?
> 
> It's the LA Custom Shop, not Roter. They're not going to "accidentally" leave a flaw like that in a guitar. If it's like that, they meant it. For reasons we can only speculate on.



Its a flaw dude. I've heard nightmare stories about LACS from some of their high endorsers. They're not exactly known for perfection, far from it in fact.


----------



## marcwormjim (Oct 19, 2016)

You plebeians just don't recognize the genius of the air holes LACS puts in to make the guitar go faster. You'll recognize it as a premium feature once you've paid for it; as with anything in this *f*ucking industry.


----------



## Fathand (Oct 19, 2016)

GraemeH said:


> Do some people seriously think this?
> 
> It's the LA Custom Shop, not Roter. They're not going to "accidentally" leave a flaw like that in a guitar. If it's like that, they meant it. For reasons we can only speculate on.



Miniscule or a small gap in a bolt-on neck pocket might not be a flaw in a sense that it hinders the function of the guitar in any way (case example: many Fenders) but it speaks of a lacklustre attention to detail. Especially if you're a custom shop and building for one of your signature artists. Unless it's not a LACS, but a production proto from the Indonesian factory. Which would make me cringe, because if you can't produce a "Oooh, shiny" -version for the artist, what are you going to push out for the rest of us?

...but if I'm really stretching it, we could speculate that it's a tolerance gap for fixing the neck angle if your strings get too close to the edge of the fretboard?


----------



## A-Branger (Oct 19, 2016)

its not a gap, Its a pick holder


----------



## marcwormjim (Oct 19, 2016)

I still have doubts about the final iteration of this thing going into production or showing up at NAMM as we've seen it - Tosin and Ibanez may just be pulling a fast one on us by having him pose with an elephant scrotum.


----------



## Fathand (Oct 19, 2016)

A-Branger said:


> its not a gap, Its a pick holder









...which, ironically, you could fit in that gap. Even folded a couple of times.


----------



## Lemons (Oct 19, 2016)

I'm gonna go against public opinion here and say I whole heartedly don't give a s**t about the gap. It's weird, originally I didn't like this model but I'm really considering picking one up when they're available gap or no gap.


----------



## Lemons (Oct 19, 2016)

*Double Post*


----------



## NorCal_Val (Oct 19, 2016)

I'm still sorta digging the black one. It'd be awesome with the maple fingerboard.


----------



## J_Mac (Oct 21, 2016)

marcwormjim said:


> You plebeians just don't recognize the genius of the air holes LACS puts in to make the guitar go faster. You'll recognize it as a premium feature once you've paid for it; as with anything in this *f*ucking industry.


----------



## wannabguitarist (Oct 21, 2016)

Lorcan Ward said:


> Its a flaw dude. I've heard nightmare stories about LACS from some of their high endorsers. They're not exactly known for perfection, far from it in fact.



My favorite has to be Tosin's original LACS with the gaping hole in front of the bridge for the piezo wires


----------



## Backsnack (Oct 21, 2016)

marcwormjim said:


> You plebeians just don't recognize the genius of the air holes LACS puts in to make the guitar go faster. You'll recognize it as a premium feature once you've paid for it; as with anything in this *f*ucking industry.





If there was a like button, you'd get a click.


----------



## laxu (Oct 21, 2016)

marcwormjim said:


> Of course, there's still the aesthetic issue of the headstock  It may just be me who seems to see a lot of photos with the heads cropped out, then feels disappointment at being reminded of their existence and appearance. I just don't feel a PRS-looking head gels with the rest of the design.



With 8-strings it's pretty much a must or you end up with a hugely long headstock. That said, I think the design would work better if it was a 5/3 or 6/2 design with an RG-style headstock.

Yet the body somehow makes me feel that this should be a headless guitar but I doubt Ibanez is interested in going to that direction. The black version is utterly forgettable but I kinda like that gray, white and natural wood one.


----------



## Given To Fly (Oct 21, 2016)

AxeHappy said:


> I will see if I can find it. A bass playing co-worker was showing it to the rest of us teachers back when I taught guitar.
> 
> I can't find the exact one he was showing us but:
> 
> ...



Life is funny sometimes. I am actually in the market for an Accord Case or something comparable if not better. I had no idea anyone here knew this company existed. I have no doubt a double bass case could cost 9K. 

As for the headstock on Tosin's guitar, it looks like a perfectly normal headstock for an Ibanez 8 string electric guitar.


----------



## jephjacques (Oct 22, 2016)

marcwormjim said:


> You plebeians just don't recognize the genius of the air holes LACS puts in to make the guitar go faster. You'll recognize it as a premium feature once you've paid for it; as with anything in this *f*ucking industry.



this needs to be quoted until the end of the thread 

Realtalk: I'd love to try one out but after what a ....show the first run of TAM100s was in terms of build quality I would never order one sight unseen.


----------



## AxeHappy (Oct 22, 2016)

Given To Fly said:


> Life is funny sometimes. I am actually in the market for an Accord Case or something comparable if not better. I had no idea anyone here knew this company existed. I have no doubt a double bass case could cost 9K.




I started playing the violin at 3 and trombone at 12. I've been around the classical world. Which just makes it so much more amusing to me when I see people complain about the cost of electric guitars.


----------



## MSUspartans777 (Nov 6, 2016)

I'm hoping to see this model at NAMM this year. I would love to learn if this will be made available to the public


----------



## lewis (Nov 6, 2016)

the only thing larger than that gap between neck and body, is the hole in peoples wallets after buying one haha


----------



## BigViolin (Nov 6, 2016)

For me I'm more interested in whether this may come with passive routs, probably not likely as Tosin wouldn't have the active sized routs on the prototype if so. Maybe he likes the aesthetic. Seems like a backwards move to me.

I suspect if this makes it to production the neck pockets will vary a bit, not anything new.


----------



## Jonathan20022 (Nov 7, 2016)

jephjacques said:


> this needs to be quoted until the end of the thread
> 
> Realtalk: I'd love to try one out but after what a ....show the first run of TAM100s was in terms of build quality I would never order one sight unseen.



Really? I had one early on in an attempt to try 8 string, and it was extremely well built. Shame they had that many issues in the first runs.


----------



## jephjacques (Nov 7, 2016)

I bought and then immediately returned three different ones because they all had significant build issues. I'm told the more recent batches are better-made though.


----------



## Jonathan20022 (Nov 8, 2016)

Yikes that sucks man, I returned mine at the time because I had no clue how write with the low string haha.


----------



## downburst82 (Nov 12, 2016)

They already have copies up on aliexpress, I wont link to them but they are there...


----------



## odibrom (Nov 12, 2016)

downburst82 said:


> They already have copies up on aliexpress, I wont link to them but they are there...



damn, that I've got to see, please post a pic or so...


----------



## endmysuffering (Nov 12, 2016)

downburst82 said:


> They already have copies up on aliexpress, I wont link to them but they are there...



This is rich, pics please.


----------



## downburst82 (Nov 12, 2016)

I didnt want to link directly to the add but I cant figure out how to just link the pictures so whatever..

http://s.aliexpress.com/fyaa2EVZ

*edit* I figured it out












*edit again* sorry looks like they have just stolen stock images of the prototype from Tosin instagram  I hadnt seen these pictures of the grey one before but they are on his IG if you go back a bit.


----------



## Demiurge (Nov 12, 2016)

I did a search under "fanned frets" and saw the entry. The pictures look like they're just ones of the Ibanez prototypes- two are pictures of Tosin holding the guitars with his head cropped-out.


----------



## downburst82 (Nov 12, 2016)

Demiurge said:


> I did a search under "fanned frets" and saw the entry. The pictures look like they're just ones of the Ibanez prototypes- two are pictures of Tosin holding the guitars with his head cropped-out.



Yes I was just checking and you are correct, obviously I was aware they just cropped Tosin out of a few but I hadnt seen those 2 pictures I shared of the grey one.


----------



## odibrom (Nov 12, 2016)

OK... now that ain't a scam, it looks like a very very honest add, I'm very tempted on getting in that wagon, what say you? Do you think it is safe? The price seams fair...


----------



## Demiurge (Nov 12, 2016)

odibrom said:


> OK... now that ain't a scam, it looks like a very very honest add, I'm very tempted on getting in that wagon, what say you? Do you think it is safe? The price seams fair...



 Whenever somebody states that they want to buy a copycat custom, they always buy it anyway, claiming that no one here discouraged them hard enough. The probable truth: deep in our black hearts we're morbidly curious to see what ends up getting delivered.


----------



## odibrom (Nov 12, 2016)

In my defence, ain't got the money for that game... but yeah it could be interesting to see what would be delivered...


----------



## A-Branger (Nov 13, 2016)

make a SS.org raffle, 2-5$ ticket to enter, buy the guitar and pick a random winner


----------



## Lemons (Nov 13, 2016)

A-Branger said:


> make a SS.org raffle, 2-5$ ticket to enter, buy the guitar and pick a random winner



Let's all just skip a step and just burn the $5 each.


----------



## StevenC (Nov 13, 2016)

A-Branger said:


> make a SS.org raffle, 2-5$ ticket to enter, buy the guitar and pick a random winner



"winner"


----------



## prlgmnr (Nov 13, 2016)

Demiurge said:


> I did a search under "fanned frets" and saw the entry. The pictures look like they're just ones of the Ibanez prototypes- two are pictures of Tosin holding the guitars with his head cropped-out.



Yeah, someone sent the pic in and said "can you make me one like this, but headless?"


----------



## endmysuffering (Nov 13, 2016)

Sso raffle and the the loser has to review the guitar.


----------



## endmysuffering (Nov 13, 2016)

They even took the image of Tosin playing it.


----------



## AmericanLime (Nov 13, 2016)

Anyone know what the fretboard radius is? It could have been the angle and the lighting, but when I was at the show the other night, I noticed the board looked pretty round by the low frets - like a compound radius but rounder than what you typically see. 

Either way the guitar looks ridiculously comfortable. I'm not in the market for another 8 (and probably won't be any time soon) but I may have to get myself one if they go into production. Just wish it had a reversed headstock. I've never liked the Iceman style stock, but reversed it looks badass.


----------



## Bdtunn (Nov 19, 2016)

^ I saw them last night and noticed that he has more of a fan going on then his previous models, I think


----------



## Backsnack (Nov 20, 2016)

AmericanLime said:


> Anyone know what the fretboard radius is? It could have been the angle and the lighting, but when I was at the show the other night, I noticed the board looked pretty round by the low frets - like a compound radius but rounder than what you typically see.
> 
> Either way the guitar looks ridiculously comfortable. I'm not in the market for another 8 (and probably won't be any time soon) but I may have to get myself one if they go into production. Just wish it had a reversed headstock. I've never liked the Iceman style stock, but reversed it looks badass.



Have a feeling if this guitar has all of these awesome features that Ibanez is gonna charge major $$$ for it at release. None of their lineup offers anything like this.


----------



## jephjacques (Nov 20, 2016)

I'm guessing north of $3000 for sure


----------



## Syphon (Nov 21, 2016)

With respect to the gap, with a bolt on neck on that style of guitar, you need room for the wood to expand and contract. Other wise the wood will just push sideways slightly, sometimes.

At least, that's what I'm going with for now.


----------



## DaddleCecapitation (Nov 26, 2016)

Caught this in one of the THUMP DVD clips:







On the left. Looks like a fourth prototype.

It has the same parallel fret as the second black one.


----------



## HeHasTheJazzHands (Dec 4, 2016)

https://www.facebook.com/TotalGuitar/videos/10155096696465348/

Me & My Guitar with Tosin's prototype.


----------



## Nlelith (Dec 4, 2016)

^^^All the hate in the comments, wow.


----------



## BouhZik (Dec 12, 2016)

I had the chance to have the white prototype in my hands, gratz to a vip ticket for their last show in Paris a few month back, they showed us their gear. 
The neck of the white proto was "omg thin and flat", and narrow string spacing. I didn't notice the tear drop shape he is talking about in the "me and my guitar" video. To me it was just super thin and flat, almost cramping my hand just by holding it a moment.... otherwise the guitar feel very comfy. Im bigger than Tosin so with the strap on the guitar was really high for me, but it feels like a "regular guitar" compared to the massive Javier ltd sig.


----------



## MSUspartans777 (Dec 12, 2016)

I've always been interested in this guitar but after seeing it in person at their show in Atlanta, I was blown away. Looks amazing. I would love one


----------



## stinkoman (Jan 19, 2017)

Did they show this off at NAMM by chance?


----------



## Decipher (Jan 19, 2017)

AMS's Instagram show's Tosin's new proto up on the wall: https://www.instagram.com/p/BPdPX_UjloF/?taken-by=americanmusical&hl=en


----------



## guitargeorge1 (Jan 19, 2017)

Check 9:16 min



https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=50N_QRdzIpg&feature=youtu.be


----------



## BangandBreach (Jan 19, 2017)

guitargeorge1 said:


> Check 9:16 min
> 
> 
> 
> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=50N_QRdzIpg&feature=youtu.be



https://youtu.be/50N_QRdzIpg?t=556 Click that if you're lazy.


----------



## Hollowway (Jan 19, 2017)

No price on it, so it probably will disappear again until summer NAMM.


----------



## MSUspartans777 (Jan 20, 2017)

Hollowway said:


> No price on it, so it probably will disappear again until summer NAMM.



I'm hoping to get some concrete information on it before namm ends. What are the dates for summer namm?


----------



## stinkoman (Feb 10, 2017)

Here is another prototype. Looks like the truss rod will be accessible at the bottom of the fingerboard like musicman, and has a both gloss/matte finish http://www.musicradar.com/news/guitars/namm-2017-the-ibanez-stand-in-pictures-647498


----------



## marcwormjim (Feb 10, 2017)

Glossing just that one part of the lower cutaway is retarded.


----------



## odibrom (Feb 10, 2017)

marcwormjim said:


> Glossing just that one part of the lower cutaway is retarded.



Really?? And why is that?


----------



## marcwormjim (Feb 11, 2017)

I respect that, being a signature guitar, Mr. Abasi has every right to specify a goofy gloss/satin mix where people rest their arms that serves no purpose other than driving up the cost of the thing. But specifying that the lower cutaway be painted to resemble an armadillo's pen_i_s is pushing the notion that his fans will buy anything he signs off on a bit beyond what I was expecting. 

I look forward to future revisions of this design, but the current version is seeming more about the form of hung art than the function of an ergonomic, extended-range guitar. Then again, it may just be another throwaway prototype direction.


----------



## Backsnack (Feb 11, 2017)

All the haters in the Facebook page comments, meanwhile he can outplay all of them


----------



## BigViolin (Feb 11, 2017)

Glossy armadillo head, only offered on the higher end models.


----------



## MSUspartans777 (Feb 13, 2017)

marcwormjim said:


> I respect that, being a signature guitar, Mr. Abasi has every right to specify a goofy gloss/satin mix where people rest their arms that serves no purpose other than driving up the cost of the thing. But specifying that the lower cutaway be painted to resemble an armadillo's pen_i_s is pushing the notion that his fans will buy anything he signs off on a bit beyond what I was expecting.
> 
> I look forward to future revisions of this design, but the current version is seeming more about the form of hung art than the function of an ergonomic, extended-range guitar. Then again, it may just be another throwaway prototype direction.



His design has grown on me. You can see where he takes his inspiration from. I can't wait to read reviews on it when it finally releases.


----------



## GXPO (Feb 14, 2017)

marcwormjim said:


> I respect that, being a signature guitar, Mr. Abasi has every right to specify a goofy gloss/satin mix where people rest their arms that serves no purpose other than driving up the cost of the thing. But specifying that the lower cutaway be painted to resemble an armadillo's pen_i_s is pushing the notion that his fans will buy anything he signs off on a bit beyond what I was expecting.
> 
> I look forward to future revisions of this design, but the current version is seeming more about the form of hung art than the function of an ergonomic, extended-range guitar. Then again, it may just be another throwaway prototype direction.



It serves a purpose in that basically everywhere your skin will regularly touch has been glossed which means it can be cleaned. it's much easier to repolish a gloss than re-satin a satin finish. 

I regularly nudge the lower horn when getting jiggy up the neck so it makes sense. 

Seems to me like you don't understand the design well enough to call it "retarded".


----------



## A-Branger (Feb 14, 2017)

there is no uber main reason on the why of the gloss/mate parts of the guitar, he just liked the look of it. Simple


----------



## odibrom (Feb 14, 2017)

GXPO said:


> It serves a purpose in that basically everywhere your skin will regularly touch has been glossed which means it can be cleaned. it's much easier to repolish a gloss than re-satin a satin finish.
> 
> I regularly nudge the lower horn when getting jiggy up the neck so it makes sense.
> 
> Seems to me like you don't understand the design well enough to call it "retarded".



I really don't think it was a question of understanding the design, IMO it was a pure case of the guitar not being a Les Paul / Strat / [name other classic guitar], hence the "retarded" comment...


----------



## MSUspartans777 (Feb 15, 2017)

https://youtu.be/az4fCS09RaQ

I'm not sure if anyone has seen this yet, but its Tosin going through a really in depth comparison of his new Fluence set in his prototypes compared to bareknuckles and seymours. 

The video really shows off the new axe and his awesome new pickup set


----------



## GXPO (Feb 15, 2017)

MSUspartans777 said:


> https://youtu.be/az4fCS09RaQ
> 
> I'm not sure if anyone has seen this yet, but its Tosin going through a really in depth comparison of his new Fluence set in his prototypes compared to bareknuckles and seymours.
> 
> The video really shows off the new axe and his awesome new pickup set



The new pickups sound great. 

I'd struggle to trust the integrity of the test if it wasn't Tosin doing it, but I feel like he wouldn't lie to me..


----------



## iamaom (Feb 15, 2017)

MSUspartans777 said:


> https://youtu.be/az4fCS09RaQ


 In isolation the FIshman's win hands down, but in a mix or in a live setting (especially with tons of distortion) I don't think I'd be able to tell any of them apart.


----------



## extendedsolo (Feb 15, 2017)

iamaom said:


> In isolation the FIshman's win hands down, but in a mix or in a live setting (especially with tons of distortion) I don't think I'd be able to tell any of them apart.



I'm with you 100% here. I think it's weird that Fishman has become the new hotness when IMO most other pickups get super close, I mean is it worth the time and money?

TBH in that video I thought that the fishman DID sound the best with a little bit of a strat vibe in the neck position and did it' pretty well. 

Also this video just reconfirms my belief that bare knuckles sound like garbage and that dimarzios sound really good still.


----------



## MrYakob (Feb 15, 2017)

extendedsolo said:


> I'm with you 100% here. I think it's weird that Fishman has become the new hotness when IMO most other pickups get super close, I mean is it worth the time and money?
> 
> TBH in that video I thought that the fishman DID sound the best with a little bit of a strat vibe in the neck position and did it' pretty well.
> 
> Also this video just reconfirms my belief that bare knuckles sound like garbage and that dimarzios sound really good still.



I think like he says in the video, the fishmans really differentiate when it comes to cleans, not necessarily better or worse but it was a really distinct sound to me. High gain they could all pass for each other in the mix.

I was also shocked that I found myself digging the Fishmans and the Dimarzios about 50/50 throughout the video, I've had several sets of bareknuckles and never fully gelled with them compared to all the clips I'd heard but now I'm starting to think I may not have been crazy after all.


----------



## lewis (Feb 15, 2017)

MrYakob said:


> I think like he says in the video, the fishmans really differentiate when it comes to cleans, not necessarily better or worse but it was a really distinct sound to me. High gain they could all pass for each other in the mix.
> 
> I was also shocked that I found myself digging the Fishmans and the Dimarzios about 50/50 throughout the video, I've had several sets of bareknuckles and never fully gelled with them compared to all the clips I'd heard but now I'm starting to think I may not have been crazy after all.



thing is, most people have their "go to" guitars for cleans, Leads, Rhythm etc etc.

If the main reason is the fishman has better cleans (because in a mix, all actives could pass as each other when in a high gain situation) then why not pick up a fender Strat/Tele with single coils and have an even better clean tone than the Fishmans??.

I will stick with the "this guitar is for cleans", "this guitar is for rhythms" and "this guitar for leads" approach personally. Rather than try and find a pickup that does everything brilliantly. Using different guitars for different parts of a mix sounds better anyway imo.

(by the way this is not some sort of attack post to you or anything. I dont mean for this to sound shouty/ranty etc so if it does my apologies)


----------



## odibrom (Feb 15, 2017)

lewis said:


> thing is, most people have their "go to" guitars for cleans, Leads, Rhythm etc etc.
> 
> If the main reason is the fishman has better cleans (because in a mix, all actives could pass as each other when in a high gain situation) then why not pick up a fender Strat/Tele with single coils and have an even better clean tone than the Fishmans??.
> 
> ...



This is true and valid in a studio scenario, in a live situation, well... one has to compromise.


----------



## MrYakob (Feb 15, 2017)

lewis said:


> thing is, most people have their "go to" guitars for cleans, Leads, Rhythm etc etc.
> 
> If the main reason is the fishman has better cleans (because in a mix, all actives could pass as each other when in a high gain situation) then why not pick up a fender Strat/Tele with single coils and have an even better clean tone than the Fishmans??.
> 
> ...



I totally agree with you from a home/studio perspective but I'd have to imagine the intent was to design something that he could cover all the bases well enough onstage without having to switch out guitars based on the song etc.

I don't think there will ever be any piece of gear that does everything better than multiple different pieces of specialised equipment but there's a use case for both scenarios


----------



## A-Branger (Feb 15, 2017)

I get your point with the dedicated "clean guitar" for recording.... but also since theres no 8 string strat out there for him to record cleans, he kinda needs this pickups to nail the sound


----------



## MSUspartans777 (Feb 15, 2017)

MrYakob said:


> I totally agree with you from a home/studio perspective but I'd have to imagine the intent was to design something that he could cover all the bases well enough onstage without having to switch out guitars based on the song etc.
> 
> I don't think there will ever be any piece of gear that does everything better than multiple different pieces of specialised equipment but there's a use case for both scenarios



I like the different guitar for different parts approach. If I only needed one guitar for everything, I wouldn't be constantly GASin for gear/guitars on sevenstring!


----------



## Mcelhany522 (Feb 15, 2017)

A-Branger said:


> I get your point with the dedicated "clean guitar" for recording.... but also since theres no 8 string strat out there for him to record cleans, he kinda needs this pickups to nail the sound



Behold... https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=r0kFYBJe9QE


----------



## A-Branger (Feb 15, 2017)

Mcelhany522 said:


> Behold... https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=r0kFYBJe9QE



 taht looks pretty dam good


----------



## narad (Feb 16, 2017)

Mcelhany522 said:


> Behold... https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=r0kFYBJe9QE



Awesome!


----------

